# Cubase 10, what a great workflow



## germancomponist (Jan 7, 2019)

I have to say that this version is so well done. And what a great timeserver!
I am on W7 and had not only one crash, and it works so well and fast ...... .
What do u think?


----------



## I like music (Jan 7, 2019)

Loving it. But then, I would only ever use 5% of any DAW. Not had a single crash since I got it.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 7, 2019)

Solid here as well on W7. Really the only thing 'needed' for my scoring workflow is the vid engine completeness (replacing audio in vid...). Certainly not a show-stopper with external software to handle these duties (Davinci Resolve). I wouldn't mind Bezier curves in the midi roll (not interested in that clunky automation work-around/)  C10 is a solid Daw.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 7, 2019)

Cubase 10 on Windows 10 here, rock solid. Coupled with Metagrid and Lemur, it's a composers dream...


----------



## Vin (Jan 7, 2019)

Best version since 6.5 for me. Rock-solid here on Windows 7 with Metagrid.


----------



## Manaberry (Jan 7, 2019)

First time on Cubase with the version 10. Love it!
Only had 2 crashes because of a weird behavior by arming midi channel (making weird noise on my stereo output channel). I did reproduce the bug that caused the crash. Just have to record everything for Steinbois. Overwise, rock solid! Absolutely smooth workflow with O-S-C.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 7, 2019)

My initial experiences with it were good. I was however forced to go back to 9.5, because the most recent Cubase 10 update broke the expression maps. I got around 200 of those and many of the most important aren't working any more. So there goes Cubase 10 for me. Which angers me because I paid for the update only to go back to the previous version.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 8, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> My initial experiences with it were good. I was however forced to go back to 9.5, because the most recent Cubase 10 update broke the expression maps. I got around 200 of those and many of the most important aren't working any more. So there goes Cubase 10 for me. Which angers me because I paid for the update only to go back to the previous version.


That's weird because I have hundreds of expression maps and everything is functioning properly here running a disabled instrument track template of around 1300 tracks...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 8, 2019)

InLight-Tone said:


> That's weird because I have hundreds of expression maps and everything is functioning properly here running a disabled instrument track template of around 1300 tracks...



It's some really weird graphic bug. It's all fine as long as you're using up to two keyswitches/CC commands in your expression map. But if you're using more complex stuff (for example with VSL instruments, where often times you'll have a KS for the matrix and one each for the X and Y axes), what happens is that in the output mapping area, the scroll bar does nothing, and you can't see the third command. But it's not just that it's there, but you can't scroll to it and edit it - it's actually not there. It's just gone. So all of a sudden the expression map isn't working any more. Most of my VSL maps are useless now in Cubase 10.

Which is so ridiculous, because after all these years, they finally figure out that they could update that atrocious expression map selection menu to make it halfway usable, but somehow in the process, they screw up the maps.

I wrote a ticket to Steinberg three weeks ago or something, asking if they could at least provide an installer for the initial Cubase 10.0 version (which they're not offering anywhere on the website or the Steinberg installer, doh!), where the bug still wasn't present. It's still open, never heard anything from them. Way to go Bloopberg!


----------



## ridgero (Jan 8, 2019)

Why is the workflow so much better than in 9.5?


----------



## 5Lives (Jan 8, 2019)

Would be curious to hear what is new in 10 that improved the workflow from 9.5? I've always found Cubase workflow to be pretty stable from version to version (still too many clicks for me personally).


----------



## steveo42 (Jan 8, 2019)

Add me to the list... Specifically, what makes the C10 workflow improved over 9.5?
I'm not seeing much of a difference although I do like the new look...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 9, 2019)

While I don’t think there’s a major workflow improvement in general, I do think one new feature has a lot of workflow potential, which is drag and dropping from the media by tab. It’s not - yet - a big deal for VST instruments - by the time you’ve routed, it’s still quicker to use Add Track. But adding an effect send is really slick. You can drag any effect to a send, it adds a new effect track, puts it in the effects folder and adds the send routing all in a single action.


----------



## RAdu (Jan 9, 2019)

I was thinking switching to cubase from studio one ...idk i don't understand the mediabay...it's vital for me to drag and drop files into the project quickly


----------



## C-Wave (Jan 9, 2019)

if it counts as a workflow enhancement, and i think it does, mixer snapshots is a great time saver.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 9, 2019)

Mixer Snapshots is another "not yet" feature for me. It doesn't handle automation, so its essentially worthless to me in its current form, but as and when it does it would be great.

RAdu - I actually don't yet use Media Bay much, I usually drag and drop from the desktop (old habits...) but Media Bay should do everything you need. Personally I find the hierarchy method of navigation a bit clumsy, I'd prefer to see some always accessible favourite locations.


----------



## Akarin (Jan 9, 2019)

Using it on Win10 since release day. Didn't have a single crash so far, rock solid. And they FINALLY added a searchable listbox for Expression Maps in the last update!


----------



## stigc56 (Jan 9, 2019)

Well the graphics on a 4k monitor in full resolution is much better, easier to watch a whole day. But it's SO annoying that almost every update introduce new bugs, that draws focus. And when you report them you get nothing! Silence! Several weeks/months Nothing!
If Logic would work on the MIDI editor/include a drum editor and get all the VEPro connectivity in place I really would consider changing.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 9, 2019)

It certainly looks better, but there are other things that are a drag. The MediaBay takes up to five minutes to scan every time I start Cubase. Cubase itself causes a spinning beachball far too often, and takes about five minutes to quit. So despite looking a lot better, it's feeling increasingly clunky over time.

@stigc56 IIRC Logic is ready for VEPro, but VSL haven't updated their software to take advantage of it yet.


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 9, 2019)

jonathanwright said:


> It certainly looks better, but there are other things that are a drag. The MediaBay takes up to five minutes to scan every time I start Cubase. Cubase itself causes a spinning beachball far too often, and takes about five minutes to quit. So despite looking a lot better, it's feeling increasingly clunky over time.
> 
> @stigc56 IIRC Logic is ready for VEPro, but VSL haven't updated their software to take advantage of it yet.




Media bay is scanning each time you open? Oh that would be a nightmare for me - my initial scan usually takes 20 or so minutes (I'm on nuendo, so its an older code base) but it only ever does it once when I tell it to. That seems extremely odd, and worth reporting.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 9, 2019)

colony nofi said:


> Media bay is scanning each time you open? Oh that would be a nightmare for me - my initial scan usually takes 20 or so minutes (I'm on nuendo, so its an older code base) but it only ever does it once when I tell it to. That seems extremely odd, and worth reporting.



I have, but it's 'by design' apparently. Quite how that could be I don't know.

From what I can see, it's going through and scanning everything it sees on my system, even presets from Logic and other plugins. When I deselect folders to ignore it just selects them again on startup. It also doesn't appear to be 'ignoring unknown file types'.

I sent another support message in just after C10 was released. No reply yet though. This began on my system with C9, no amount of preference trashing or fresh installing has changed it.


----------



## Mateo Pascual (Jan 9, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I wrote a ticket to Steinberg three weeks ago or something, asking if they could at least provide an installer for the initial Cubase 10.0 version (which they're not offering anywhere on the website or the Steinberg installer, doh!), where the bug still wasn't present. It's still open, never heard anything from them. Way to go Bloopberg!



Are you on Windows or Mac? If you are on Windows you can roll back to a previous version of a program, so if Cubase 10.0.10 still installed in your system you can try this:

Go to start and type appwiz.cpl. This will open the Programs and Features window. Select view installed updates and on the list select Cubase 10.0.10 Update. Right click, uninstall. This should revert to the previous version you had installed in your system, so if you had 10.0.5 before 10.0.10 it should work.

And yes, Expression Maps have been messed up in 10.0.10, I hope they will fix it in the next update. Other than that Cubase 10 is the most stable version I have used in years, not a single crash yet.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Jan 9, 2019)

It’s crashing every time I hit record. Slightly annoying. 
What’s the deal with the expression maps? 
I use them on almost every track. Could they be causing the crashes?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 9, 2019)

Mateo Pascual said:


> Go to start and type appwiz.cpl. This will open the Programs and Features window. Select view installed updates and on the list select Cubase 10.0.10 Update. Right click, uninstall. This should revert to the previous version you had installed in your system, so if you had 10.0.5 before 10.0.10 it should work.



That's a great tip, thanks for that! However, amazingly Cubase 10 isn't listed here at all. But I could roll back my Cubase 9.5, haha ...


----------



## Mateo Pascual (Jan 9, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> That's a great tip, thanks for that! However, amazingly Cubase 10 isn't listed here at all. But I could roll back my Cubase 9.5, haha ...



Oh, that's strange, I have both on that list: Cubase 9.5.41 Update and Cubase 10.0.10 Update. Did you install the update to 10.0.10 from 10.0.5? If you did a full install of 10.0.10 this option will not work. I hope Steinberg support will get back to you quickly and you can download 10.0 again.


----------



## HelixK (Jan 9, 2019)

Any large template users here? Is Cubase 10 more responsive when you are working with thousands of midi tracks and Vienna Ensemble Pro?


----------



## 5Lives (Jan 9, 2019)

One little niggle I wish Steinberg would address is needing to switch between the cursor and range tools in automation lanes (for example, range select and drag down to trim that area, but then switch to cursor to move the points to create a ramp). Logic and PT have a single smart tool so you don't have switch around.

Also not being able to move tracks around in the mixer and not being able to move warp markers from the arrange window are annoyances.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 9, 2019)

FYI to all you Win7 folks, Microsoft EOL/no updates on w7 past 14 Jan 2020. Just a heads up 



Spoiler



Windows 10 isn't bad. Come on in, the water's fine.


----------



## greggybud (Jan 9, 2019)

jonathanwright said:


> I have, but it's 'by design' apparently. Quite how that could be I don't know.
> 
> From what I can see, it's going through and scanning everything it sees on my system, even presets from Logic and other plugins. When I deselect folders to ignore it just selects them again on startup. It also doesn't appear to be 'ignoring unknown file types'.
> 
> I sent another support message in just after C10 was released. No reply yet though. This began on my system with C9, no amount of preference trashing or fresh installing has changed it.



The issue goes back further than C9. I honestly don't know, but there are a few topics in the Cubase forum about Media Bay re-scan. Some report it starting with C8.

The "it's by design" I also read from a Cubase moderator, but when I questioned him, he became silent. I'm not buying the "it's by design" comment, and Joerg, one of the Steinberg Media Bay guys who supposedly can change this has agreed.

In conjunction with the Auto-Rescan is the fact that anything in your user folder gets automatically re-checked upon starting Cubase, even if you have purposely left the boxes unchecked. This is bad behavior from a preset organizational standpoint, and ruins the fast loading of presets in individual projects.

They do know about it. Something has to give hopefully soon.


----------



## shomynik (Jan 15, 2019)

Anyone using v10 with VEP and slaves successfully?

I'm having some strange random real-time peaks and dropouts by record enabling and playback VEP instrument track connected to a slave. Lost days troubleshooting to finally go back to 9.5 as there are no such issues with it.


----------



## Akarin (Jan 15, 2019)

HelixK said:


> Any large template users here? Is Cubase 10 more responsive when you are working with thousands of midi tracks and Vienna Ensemble Pro?



Definitely more responsive than 9.5 when using the VST3 plugin. Loads instantly now. On 9.5, I had to revert to the VST2 one.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Jan 15, 2019)

shomynik said:


> Anyone using v10 with VEP and slaves successfully?
> 
> I'm having some strange random real-time peaks and dropouts by record enabling and playback VEP instrument track connected to a slave. Lost days troubleshooting to finally go back to 9.5 as there are no such issues with it.



Same here before I broke down my studio for a move. Building back up again now and was hoping it’d be fixed but seems I’m not the only one then.


----------



## shomynik (Jan 15, 2019)

GuitarG said:


> Same here before I broke down my studio for a move. Building back up again now and was hoping it’d be fixed but seems I’m not the only one then.


Here, loading the same library in VEP locally on the master pc doesn't introduce any problems with v10, only via network, streaming from a slave. Tried with two different slaves and having issues with both. Is it same with you?


----------



## HelixK (Jan 15, 2019)

Akarin said:


> Definitely more responsive than 9.5 when using the VST3 plugin. Loads instantly now. On 9.5, I had to revert to the VST2 one.



Could you please elaborate? How many MIDI ports and audio outputs you have set per instance? How long did it take to load the VST3 plugin on 9.5? 

I'm having this exact issue where it takes at least 13 seconds to load 48 ports and 300 audio outputs per instance. And I have 13 instances spread across my slaves... 

If C10 can really lower those numbers that's huge for me. Thanks for your response and good news.


----------



## Akarin (Jan 15, 2019)

HelixK said:


> Could you please elaborate? How many MIDI ports and audio outputs you have set per instance? How long did it take to load the VST3 plugin on 9.5?
> 
> I'm having this exact issue where it takes at least 13 seconds to load 48 ports and 300 audio outputs per instance. And I have 13 instances spread across my slaves...
> 
> If C10 can really lower those numbers that's huge for me. Thanks for your response and good news.



48 ports too, not that many audio outputs as I use Expression Maps and so 1 port = 1 instrument patch. I have about 40 instances (10 local, 30 on slave). On 9.5, with VST3, I could go make a coffee and have a cigarette outside, come back and it was nearly loaded. On 10, when the Nespresso is warm and before coffee starts pouring, my template is loaded. That's my best measure of time...


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Jan 15, 2019)

shomynik said:


> Here, loading the same library in VEP locally on the master pc doesn't introduce any problems with v10, only via network, streaming from a slave. Tried with two different slaves and having issues with both. Is it same with you?



Yep, same. Was working all ok on 9.5. Now big CPU spikes in C10. 
Hopefully an update takes care of that, for the moment back to 9.5


----------



## shomynik (Jan 15, 2019)

GuitarG said:


> Yep, same. Was working all ok on 9.5. Now big CPU spikes in C10.
> Hopefully an update takes care of that, for the moment back to 9.5



Thanks, good to know. I share your hopes as well! Really like some of the new C10 features like mixer snapshots and that align feature.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 16, 2019)

Just asking - has anyone using VE Pro on slave machines started an Issues thread over at the Steinberg forum? I'm using it only as a single machine, and no issues there so I won't be able to replicate. It's a strange problem that only affects connections via Ethernet... logically you'd think that was specific to VSL rather than Steinberg, but I get that this didn't happen in 9.5 so must be something at Steinberg's end.


----------



## shomynik (Jan 16, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Just asking - has anyone using VE Pro on slave machines started an Issues thread over at the Steinberg forum? I'm using it only as a single machine, and no issues there so I won't be able to replicate. It's a strange problem that only affects connections via Ethernet... logically you'd think that was specific to VSL rather than Steinberg, but I get that this didn't happen in 9.5 so must be something at Steinberg's end.


Strange indeed.

I haven't made any thread regarding this. Why? Do you think we should?

Anyone up for it? Maybe someone more influencing, respectful, with more posts under the belt? I made a few threads there that ended up dead with no pulse whatsoever!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes, absolutely make one in the Issues subforum shomynik. I'm on the beta team, if there's an Issues thread I can then wave that at people who might be able to escalate it.


----------



## KallumS (Jan 16, 2019)

I love Cubase, I think it's great, however I feel like there's a lot of fat that can be trimmed away. Every update they add more and more features without tidying things up all that much. For me it feels a bit like Frankenstein's DAW with all the menu options and things, Logic suffers from a similar thing with instruments like the EXS24 but not to such a severe degree.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 16, 2019)

KallumS said:


> I love Cubase, I think it's great, however I feel like there's a lot of fat that can be trimmed away. Every update they add more and more features without tidying things up all that much. For me it feels a bit like Frankenstein's DAW with all the menu options and things, Logic suffers from a similar thing with instruments like the EXS24 but not to such a severe degree.



I might agree, but look at the howls of complaint when they "cleared up" the right click menus in C10. It doesn't really affect my workflow so I'm not personally fussed, but many are inconsolable, and furious at Steinberg. But I do think many of our issues relate to a 30 year old codebase that has been endlessly built upon in an ungainly mess.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jan 16, 2019)

I can't help but think it would make sense for them to start from scratch at some point, building a new Cubase on fresh code.

Maybe running it in tandem with the current version as features are slowly added, so current users can switch over when the new version has enough for them to work with.

I'm sure that would be very costly indeed, but it's hard to imagine how things are going to get any better (or easier for them to fix) if new code just keeps getting added on to old code.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 16, 2019)

KallumS said:


> I love Cubase, I think it's great, however I feel like there's a lot of fat that can be trimmed away. Every update they add more and more features without tidying things up all that much. For me it feels a bit like Frankenstein's DAW with all the menu options and things, Logic suffers from a similar thing with instruments like the EXS24 but not to such a severe degree.


Frankenstein?, you're talking about Reaper...


----------



## shomynik (Jan 16, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Yes, absolutely make one in the Issues subforum shomynik. I'm on the beta team, if there's an Issues thread I can then wave that at people who might be able to escalate it.



Here it is:

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=286&t=152670&p=820084#p820084

Thanks Guy.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 16, 2019)

shomynik said:


> Here it is:
> 
> https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=286&t=152670&p=820084#p820084
> 
> Thanks Guy.



Flag waved - likely won't be able to do any more than that, but rooting for you.


----------



## shomynik (Jan 16, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Flag waved - likely won't be able to do any more than that, but rooting for you.



That's plenty!


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Jan 16, 2019)

shomynik said:


> Here it is:
> 
> https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=286&t=152670&p=820084#p820084
> 
> Thanks Guy.



Thanks for that. Actually now remembered that in the last project I was working on (small project) Cubase would just quit on hitting record. So I got big CPU spikes on playing the project and then Cubase was crashing everytime I hit record. Hopefully you´re post will we picked up and something done about it! Will leave a comment there as well


----------



## shomynik (Jan 16, 2019)

GuitarG said:


> Thanks for that. Actually now remembered that in the last project I was working on (small project) Cubase would just quit on hitting record. So I got big CPU spikes on playing the project and then Cubase was crashing everytime I hit record. Hopefully you´re post will we picked up and something done about it! Will leave a comment there as well


When installing it, I actually let it take old preferences, and with those I'm having random spikes here and there, but with it's own prefs built, real-time meter goes bat-$#!^ crazy.


----------



## JamieLang (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm demoing it currently...I may end up buying it simply for the HMT implementation for string arranging...as as a kind of cumulative update--but that exposes the "issue" I have. If you don't think Cubendo was WAY ahead of the pack 10 years ago, I'd make the case you're objectively demonstratively wrong. Problem is--they still are, but only because others haven't "gotten" what put them ahead of the pack. 

Studio One, as example has innovated. Granted--their MIDI is garbage, so they still don't "equal" Cubase in a total package...but, they've innovated a lot of super cool things by rethinking the "old school" paradigm. They've taken the pplace of Cubase IMO, as cross platform efficient AUDIO production--and I might add, I think they didn't bother TRYING to make something like Variaudio--they just integrated Melodyne into the UI. You can buy S1 and Melodyne for the price of Cubase, I think-so, Apples to apples.  

Mixbus has improved the SOUND of the DAW....different direction, and one I care more about myself...offering a full 32c modeled console with always on analog console and tape models.

Logic is morphing into a content creation app with it's AI drummer, and from the new studio Strings/Horns, I assume that's next. An engineer such as myself cringes at their track level resampling of audio...and really a lot of unconfigurable crap...but, also...I can't deny as a MUSICIAN that they're leading the way down that NEW road...

And here I am With the Cubase 10 demo, and it's a prettier (maybe just more modern looking?)version of the Cubase6 installed on the machine. Only with the HMT.  It takes twice as long to boot as 6. Once I turned ASIo Guard off, it seems to run VIs at the same latency as 6. good. Will I pay them for the cumulative updates? Likely yes. BUT...that's actually an indictment--it's been almost a DECADE of development, and I'm debating the value of all the little "things" they've modified and added. Much like, I might add when I bought v6 after skipping v5...nothing they added in 5 or 5.5 was "worth it" to me...nothing they added in 6 worth it....but the combination of everything in 5 and 6 was enough for the then $99'ish upgrade. Now, I'm looking at a $299 upgrade...which for a musician isn't nothing to get...what is it again? Oh yeah...the Hermode tuning...man, I wish I'd bought v7 for $99 in 2013. Then, this would not be even on the table for discussion.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 17, 2019)

Safe to upgrade now? Or are there still a few breaking bugs?


----------



## lucor (Jan 17, 2019)

Has anyone found a workaround for Cubases mindblowingly terrible way of handling windows? It's probably what drives me mad the most about this software.

I'm especially talking about plugin and instrument (e.g. Kontakt) windows. I have a 3 monitor setup and every time I want to open a Kontakt instance to tweak some mic positions or something similar, the Kontakt window opens in another place, very often not even completely on the screen but with a big chunk cut off and reaching off the screen. So almost every time I open something, I have to reposition the window. It's excruciating. I just want it to open at a fixed spot every single time, like it does in literally every other DAW I've ever tried (BTW I know Cubase saves those positions if you have a 'normal' template, so you can go through at the end, position everything and it will be fine, but if you have a _disabled_ template it doesn't work. Same for newly added instruments)

I even tried some workarounds with software like 'Zmover', but even that doesn't work since plugin windows don't show up as usual W10 windows. Has anyone found another workaround or way to deal with this?

I also put up a request for this on the Cubase forum, but I don't have high hopes that Steinberg will ever fix this, even though it seems like such an easy thing to do...


----------



## JamieLang (Jan 17, 2019)

You mean you open THAT instance of Kontakt...move it where you want it...then the NEXT time you open it to tweak something, it's half off the screen (or somewhere else)? 

I DID notice that the VST Channel window can't be made always on top...and maybe doesn't follow selection in the project window. That's a BIG deal for me--if anyone knows of a pref I can reset. I basically often keep the inspector closed but the full VST Channel open "always on top" to follow selection in the project window.

I've never understood their general windowing on Windows. Now it's the same on both platforms. They made the Windows version a little better and the OSX version a little worse (IMO) in the consolidation.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 17, 2019)

JamieLang said:


> You mean you open THAT instance of Kontakt...move it where you want it...then the NEXT time you open it to tweak something, it's half off the screen (or somewhere else)?
> 
> I DID notice that the VST Channel window can't be made always on top...and maybe doesn't follow selection in the project window. That's a BIG deal for me--if anyone knows of a pref I can reset. I basically often keep the inspector closed but the full VST Channel open "always on top" to follow selection in the project window.
> 
> I've never understood their general windowing on Windows. Now it's the same on both platforms. They made the Windows version a little better and the OSX version a little worse (IMO) in the consolidation.


You can make the VST Channel window stay on top. You have to right click in the lower portion of the GUI not up top like all the other windows for the setting...


----------



## JamieLang (Jan 17, 2019)

Thank you. Done. 

I feel like I can see someone's head coming off in a design meeting somewhere…"what do you mean you put it at the bottom FOR THAT ONE window?!! You're telling me this NOW?"


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 17, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Mixer Snapshots is another "not yet" feature for me. It doesn't handle automation, so its essentially worthless to me in its current form, but as and when it does it would be great.


Hm, I often experiment with, for example, using different compressors and other plugs, and this snapshots are a very great enhancement for me.
Also the new Vario Audio tool, absolutely an outstanding workflow now, for me, because I work very often with singers. Also the new audio alignment function, superb.


----------



## greggybud (Jan 17, 2019)

JamieLang said:


> I DID notice that the VST Channel window can't be made always on top...



It still can be made AOT.

To get "Always on Top" option you must right click somewhere below the taskbar. So starting in the bar area (whatever it is called) that lists "Inserts", "Strip", "Channel Strip", etc... or anywhere lower in the body of the edit screen. This is slightly different from previous CB versions where you would right click on the toolbar area.

It's a small area to click, but the option is still there.


----------



## lucor (Jan 17, 2019)

JamieLang said:


> You mean you open THAT instance of Kontakt...move it where you want it...then the NEXT time you open it to tweak something, it's half off the screen (or somewhere else)?


That way it's working fine. But if you disable the track (which I do since I have a disabled template), it doesn't remember the position and goes haywire very often. Same with newly added instruments.
I'd already be happy if they'd make disabled instruments remember their last position before getting disabled.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 17, 2019)

shomynik said:


> That's plenty!


Hey @shomynik are you still experiencing issues with v10 and VEP Pro Slave PC?

Thanks for you calling this out - as I was about to upgrade the studio but this is a deal breaker for sure.


----------



## shomynik (Jan 18, 2019)

ryanstrong said:


> Hey @shomynik are you still experiencing issues with v10 and VEP Pro Slave PC?
> 
> Thanks for you calling this out - as I was about to upgrade the studio but this is a deal breaker for sure.


Yes I do. I tried VEP vst2 plugin as well after someone mentioned it on the Steinberg forum and found the same things happening.


----------

